# Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) im Forschungsverbund Berlin e.V.







*Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen​*
*Imposante Tiere mit Botschafterpotenzial: Flusspferde, Krokodile, Störe et al.* 

ForscherInnen vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und der Weltnaturschutzunion (IUCN) untersuchen, welche Tierarten als „imposante“ Flaggschiffe in den Fokus von Schutzmaßnahmen gerückt werden könnten, um den Rückgang vieler Arten und Lebensräume in Binnengewässern aufzuhalten. Wie berechtigt dieser Flaggschiff-Ansatz ist, unterstreicht die aktuelle Studie: 83 Prozent aller gefährdeten Süßwassertierarten der Welt kommen in den gleichen Gebieten vor, wie die untersuchten, „imposanten“ Süßwassertierarten. Allerdings stehen knapp 60 Prozent dieser potenziellen Flaggschiff-Tierarten bereits selbst auf der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten.

Weltweit ist etwa ein Drittel aller Tierarten gefährdet. Öffentlich als schützenswert wahrgenommen werden jedoch vor allem die imposanten, großen Land- und Meerestiere wie Pandas, Elefanten, Eisbären oder Wale. Dabei schreitet der Rückgang der im Süßwasser lebenden Tiere schneller voran, als der ihrer allseits bekannten Pendants an Land und im Meer.


*Kartierung der Flaggschiff-Tierarten*
Für ihre Untersuchung wählten IGB-Forscherin Dr. Sonja Jähnig, Co-Autorin der Studie, und ihr Team internationaler WissenschaftlerInnen exemplarisch 132 „imposante“, große Süßwassertierarten aus, die im ausgewachsenen Alter mindestens 30 Kilogramm wiegen. „Flusspferde, Flussdelfine, Krokodile und Süßwasserschildkröten oder große Fischarten wie Störe und Lachse haben das Potenzial, das öffentliche, wissenschaftliche und vor allem politische Bewusstsein für den Artenverlust und die damit einhergehenden Probleme in Binnengewässern zu schärfen“, fasst Sonja Jähnig die Blickrichtung der Studie zusammen.

Die Vorkommen der ausgewählten Tierarten haben die WissenschaftlerInnen kartiert. Die Karten zeigen, dass 83 Prozent aller gefährdeten Süßwassertierarten der Welt in den gleichen Gebieten vorkommen wie die untersuchten großen Süßwassertierarten – allesamt potenzielle Botschafter für ihr Ökosystem. Wenn es also gelingt, effiziente Schutzmaßnahmen für diese Flaggschiff-Tierarten zu identifizieren, können gleichzeitig die Lebensräume für viele andere, kleinere Arten erhalten werden.


*Schützlinge ohne Schutzgebiete*
Die Ausbeutung durch den Menschen gefährdet die großen Süßwassertierarten stark: 94 Prozent der untersuchten Tierarten leiden unter Übernutzung, werden also beispielsweise durch Jagd und Fischerei schneller dezimiert, als sich die Bestände erholen können. 65 Prozent werden durch Eingriffe in ihre Lebensräume bedroht, meist durch den Bau von Staudämmen, und 54 Prozent leiden unter Verunreinigungen durch landwirtschaftliche, industrielle oder häusliche Abwässer. 

Dennoch liegen 84 Prozent der Verbreitungsgebiete der 132 untersuchten Tierarten außerhalb von Schutzgebieten. Dass viele dieser großen Arten in großen Flüssen und Seen leben, erschwert die Schutzbemühungen, erklärt Dr. William Darwall, Leiter der Abteilung Süßwasserbiodiversität bei der IUCN und Teil des Teams: „Süßwasserökosysteme sind stark miteinander vernetzt: ihre Bewohner und deren Bedrohungen können lange Strecken zurücklegen, oft über Schutzgebietsgrenzen hinaus.“ Um diese Tierarten – und mit ihnen ganze Ökosysteme – zu schützen, müssen lokale Schutzzonen, etwa für Laich- und Brutplätze, und großräumige Maßnahmen im gesamten Einzugsgebiet der Flüsse und Seen, die zum Beispiel die Wanderrouten der Tiere berücksichtigen, kombiniert werden. Und vor allem muss die Ausbeutung dieser Tiere und die Übernutzung ihrer Lebensräume eingedämmt werden.



*Studie:*
Savrina F. Carrizo, Sonja C. Jähnig, Vanessa Bremerich, Jörg Freyhof, Ian Harrison, Fengzhi He, Simone D. Langhans, Klement Tockner, Christiane Zarfl, William Darwall (2017) Freshwater Megafauna: Flagships for Freshwater Biodiversity under Threat. BioScience, Volume 67, Issue 10, 1 October 2017, Pages 919–927

Lesen Sie die Studie Open Access auf BioScience: https://doi.org/10.1093/biosci/bix099 

* Weiterführende Informationen:*
Vorstellung der Studie auf dem Freshwater Blog – der Blog für Süßwasserbiodiversität: https://freshwaterblog.net/2017/10/10/freshwater-megafauna-as-conservation-flagships/ 

Weiterführende Informationen zum Konzept der Flaggschiff-Tierarten: http://www.igb-berlin.de/news/suesswasser-panda-gesucht 

Hintergrundinformationen zur Gefährdung großer Süßwassertierarten: http://www.igb-berlin.de/news/gefae...en-gehoeren-zu-den-weltweit-am-staerksten-vom


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Vor Ausbeutung und Übernutzung schützen......riecht irgendwie nach Angelverbot


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Der letzte Absatz???

GENAU mein erster Gedanke, als ich das gelesen habe !!

aber ich will ja nicht immer....................................


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Ja genau das meinte ich!

Das ist genauso eine sinnlose Geschichte wie Fisch des Jahres oder Flusslandschaft des Jahres....sie bewirken nichts konkretes!!!!!!

Zumal solche Meldungen eh von niemandem wahrgenommen werden außer von ein paar Anglern vielleicht die sich für etwas mehr als nur Fische fangen interessieren.In den Printmedien taucht sowas doch nicht auf....der Vogel des Jahres oder Stunde der Gartenvögel taucht da auf,weil der NABU sowas eben viel besser kann als alle Angler und Fischereiverbände und Institut e zusammen|bigeyes


----------



## Lorenz (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das ist genauso eine sinnlose Geschichte wie Fisch des Jahres oder Flusslandschaft des Jahres....sie bewirken nichts konkretes!!!!!!



Es funktioniert doch bereits. Der Lachs ist eine Art Flaggschiffart wenn es um die Wiederherstellung der Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer geht. Vom Interesse am und den Sympathien für den Lachs profitieren letztendlich sehr viele Arten.


----------



## Ørret (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Das stimmt im Kleinen da bringt der Lachs was aber nur dann wenn er nicht wirtschaftlichen Interessen im Wege steht! Wasserkraft wird nach wie vor subventioniert, Pseudofischtreppen gebaut die oft nicht funktionueren. Diese kleinen Renaturierungsmaßnahmen in Deutschland sind mir viel zu wenig. Dänemark ist für mich da das Maß der Dinge. Dort baut man Wasserkraftwerke ab anstatt Fischtreppen zu bauen.In Dänemark ist Angeln/Tourismus ein Wirtschaftsfaktor und deshalb wird da viel mehr für den Lachs getan.
In Deutschland bewegt das Zugpferd Lachs viel zu wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

So isses, Ørret...

Hier profitiert in meinen Augen nicht das Gewässer, sondern nur die "Wissenschaft" die sich damit beschäftigt. 

Es wurde noch kein WKW für Lachse abgeschaltet - Angelverbote gibts aber deswegen.. 

Dass das in breitem Umfange weitergehen könnte, mit der Befürchtung bist DU nicht alleine (siehe Aalangelverbot in B-W bei gleichzeitiger Förderung von Aalschredder-WKW)...


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Ja was soll den das.
Natürlich macht es Sinn, Die Großfische für die Leitfische und Indikatoren zu bestimmen.
Grund:
Wird auf diese Großfische eingegangen, profitieren schon mal alle kleinere mit.
- Auf Abstiegshilfen
- Nahrungskette 
- Wasserqualität
usw.

Wenn eine Art, nehmen wir als Beispiel den Stör, so mittlerweile vom Aussterben bedroht ist, macht auch ein Angelverbot Sinn.
Dies muss ja nicht das Gewässer generell betreffen, das kann ja auch durch eine Ganzjährige Schonzeit auswirken.

Ist eine Art besonders Bedroht, so ist sie zu schützen und deren Lebensbedingungen zu verbessern.

Das ist doch voll im Sinne der Angler und wird doch durch unsere Schonzeiten und Maße bereits teilweise praktiziert.
Das ist das was wir Angler tuen können.
Für die Lebensbedingungen sind leider oftmals andere zuständigen, da können wir nur laut bellen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Ørret schrieb:


> In Deutschland bewegt das Zugpferd Lachs viel zu wenig.



Hast ja total Recht #6.
Aber der Lachs ist kein Zugpferd, sondern eher was zum Ablenken.
Die stecken immer mal einige 10.000 Euro in Lachsprojekte, um die Öffentlichkeit von den eigentlichen Problemen (WK z.B.) abzulenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Danke Hanjupp-0815, Du hast genau den Punkt getroffen..

Ein bisschen Lachsprojekt, ein bisschen Flaggschiff-Art, damit brav die "Wissenschaft" weiter finanziert wird, der wir dann die näxten Angelverbote verdanken werden..


----------



## D3rFabi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Hanjupp-0815, Du hast genau den Punkt getroffen..
> 
> Ein bisschen Lachsprojekt, ein bisschen Flaggschiff-Art, damit brav die "Wissenschaft" weiter finanziert wird, der wir dann die näxten Angelverbote verdanken werden..



Warum setzt du denn die Wissenschaft immer in Anführungszeichen? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

weil das nach meinen Erfahrungen für Ergebnisse bezahlte und keine freie ist.

So wie Thünen Maulkorb bekommen hat in Bezug auf Angelverbot AWZ, "Riffe" Fehmarnbelt etc., weil die Ergebnisse den Zahlern (Regierung) nicht passen.


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Trotzdem werde ich mich weiterhin bei Wiederansiedlungsprojekten engagieren auch wenn's oft frustierend ist ,weils nicht wirklich vorwärts geht in Deutschland. Es sind eben einfach geile Fische und dafür lohnt sich die Mühe, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, das zukünftig die Anglerschaft immer wieder mit Angelverboten für ihre Mühen in den Arsch getreten werden.Es nervt das Politik, Wissenschaft und vor allem die Duckmäuserverbände den Arsch seid Jahrzehnten  nicht hochkriegen und nur rumlabern anstatt einfach zu machen. Wie gesagt Dänemark ist da die Messlatte und ähnlich anglerfreundliche Länder die Naturschutz und Angeln gut miteinander verbinden (Holland, Frankreich etc.).


Oh ich merk grad ich krieg nen dicken Hals, ich hör mal besser auf jetzt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Das ist das Schlimmste, wie engagierte Leute von vor Ort wie Du da von denen da oben verraten und verkauft werden.


Ich schätze Dich und Dein Engagement!


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Wieso ist ein Schutzgebiet schlecht für angler? Im Süßwasser haben wir auch schongebiete -oder. Riffe sind die Lachenplätze und Kinderstuben. Stimmts?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Hier gehts ja um Süßwasser, was willst Du als damit sagen?

Aktuell:
Nur als Beweis, dass das auch im Süßwasser faktenfreie Verboteritis um sich greift:
Natura 2000 Angler kritisieren Naturschutzpläne als zu vogellastig 

Auch da gegen alle Fakten..

Das wiederum hat aber auch nix mit Flaggschiffarten zu tun, mittels derer die Wissenschaft hier nur weitere Kohle sammeln will...


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Hast du den felmannsbelt eingeworfen oder ich.
Also bleiben wir beim Süsswasser.
Dein links ist o.k. hat aber mit dem Thema zugpferde erstmal auch nichts zu tun. Wenn mal das im zugpferdthema gefordert ist, kann mann auf unsere Schonzeit verweisen.


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieso ist ein Schutzgebiet schlecht für angler? Im Süßwasser haben wir auch schongebiete -oder. Riffe sind die Lachenplätze und Kinderstuben. Stimmts?


Gegen Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und kleine sinnvolle von Anglern selbstbestimmte (denn die haben das Know-how) Laichzonen hat niemand was. Es geht um komplette Angelverbote für ganze Gewässer oder Meeresgebiete wo der Mensch/Angler komplett aus der Natur ausgesperrt werden soll....z.B. weil der NABU irgendeine Teichfledermaus entdeckt hat, die aber da ist obwohl dort geangelt wird.Oder wo ganze Bäche gesperrt werden sollen weil irgendeine seltene Pflanzen da wächst und das obwohl da schon immer geangelt wird. Oder weil da irgendein Vogel oder Bieber sich dort angesiedelt hat obwohl es dort Angler gibt. Um solch Unsinnige kontraproduktive Verbote die von Pseudonaturschützern wie NABU oder von Hendricks kommen um die geht es dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hast du den felmannsbelt eingeworfen oder ich.


Du  - ich hab von gekaufter "Wissenschaft" geschrieben mit dem als Beispiel.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Bei den Flaggschiff-Tierarten geht es einerseits um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Geld, andererseits sind diese Tierarten auch häufig die Anspruchsvollsten und haben die viele Nutznießer im Schlepptau.
Wenn ein Großgewässer lachstauglich ist, sind die Ansprüche von Maifisch, Nase Barbe, Aal ect. meistens vollkommen erfüllt. Ein Spezialist ebnet den Weg für den Rest.
Angelverbote wegen Wanderfischbesatz sind übrigens sehr selten. Zum Beispiel in der Siegmündung, wo ein paar Idioten gezielt auf Lachs und Meerforelle wilderten und dafür alle büßen mussten.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Es funktioniert doch bereits. Der Lachs ist eine Art Flaggschiffart wenn es um die Wiederherstellung der Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer geht. Vom Interesse am und den Sympathien für den Lachs profitieren letztendlich sehr viele Arten.


 
 Besser wäre gewesen man hätte sich den Stör zu erhalten vorgenommen.....da profitieren dann noch mehr Fischarten.
 In Geesthacht hat  man das versucht...ob es für den Stör reicht?
 Fakt ist aber das diesen Fischpass nun auch Quappen, Stinte, Schnäpel oder Stichlinge nutzen.
 Fischpasse für Lachse oder andere Salmoniden, sind für viele andere Arten völlig ungeeignet.
 Geesthacht scheint besonders für die Quappe ein Vorreitermodel zu sein, selbst wenn sie in Berichten dort oft nur kurz erwähnt wird.
 (Seltsam der Eindruck den die Fachkräfte hinterlassen, wenn sie das kaum anmerken und stolz Nebensächlichkeiten hervorheben)
 Das Bild vom Stör passt also zum Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei den Flaggschiff-Tierarten geht es einerseits um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Geld,


q.e.d.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Besser wäre gewesen man hätte sich den Stör zu erhalten vorgenommen.....da profitieren dann noch mehr Fischarten.
> In Geesthacht hat  man das versucht...ob es für den Stör reicht?



Der Fischpass Geesthacht wurde bereits von einem fast 2m langen sibirischen Stör "bestiegen".
Besser wäre es gewesen, man hätte sich beide Arten stärker vorgenommen.
Der Stör ist ein prima Wegbereiter für andere Fischarten, da er wegen seiner Größe entsprechend dimensionierte Fischpässe braucht, aber nur in sehr niedrigen Flussregionen, da der Stör nicht in kleine Flüsse auf und absteigt. 
Im Rhein gibt es keine Groß-Stör Fischtreppen, da der Fluss, anders als die Elbe, bis BW durchgängig ist, das soll angeblich für den europäischen Stör genug Lebensraum sein.
Der Lachs fordert deutlich mehr, da die obersten Flussregionen, wenigstens bis in die untere Forellenregion zum Ablaichen unbedingt durchgängig sein müssen. Mit Stör-Schutz kann ich nicht für eine Fischtreppe in der Äschenregion argumentieren, mit Lachsen schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Wenn Schützer sich streiten, wird am Ende wieder alles geschützt und nicht eines aufgegeben - ausser Angler, die bleiben dann wieder auf der Strecke, schiesst mir da spontan durch den Kopf...


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Schützer sich streiten, wird am Ende wieder alles geschützt und nicht eines aufgegeben - und Angler bleiben auf der Strecke, schiesst mir da spontan durch den Kopf...



Ich glaub nicht, dass man da groß auf der Strecke bleiben kann. 
Über Besatz-Refo und Karpfen lässt sich kein Cent aus dem Umweltschutz mobilisieren, den Gewässererhalt und die Renaturierung würden wir über die lächerliche Fischereiabgabe niemals selbst gestemmt bekommen.
Man profitiert direkt oder indirekt vom Wanderfisch-Schutz, manchen ist es egal oder ein notwendiges Übel, andere freuen sich über die "neuen alten" Arten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Da gehts nicht um Besatz - da gehts um die Betretungs, Befahrens-, Angelverbote etc., die man behörden/schützerseitig  im Rahmen solcher Dinge immer so gerne verhängt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur als Beweis, dass das auch im Süßwasser um sich greift:
> Natura 2000 Angler kritisieren Naturschutzpläne als zu vogellastig
> 
> Auch da gegen alle Fakten..



Schützerhörige Behörden und Politik und die von denen bezahlte "Wissenschaft" ist der Tod des Angelns, nicht die Förderung.

Noch konnte mir keiner das Gegenteil beweisen.

Und Beispiele für solche faktenfreien Verbote wie oben kann ich im Dutzendpack liefern..


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Den NABU darfst du aber nicht mit dem Wanderfisch-Schutz in einen Topf werfen.
Die Lachs und Mefo-Projekte werden überwiegend von Anglervereinen und Verbänden getragen. Das Maifisch-Projekt wurde von Anglern und einem Kölner Traditionsverein angestoßen. Denen ist der Aussperr-Naturschutz so fremd wie dir und mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Diese Verbände mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung etc.??

Oder wie der In B-W, der die Abschaffung vom Nachtangelverbot verhindert hatte und Kohle seiner Angler dafür in Lachszucht investiert hat?

Ja neee, is klar....

Davon hatten Angler bisher viel gehabt, vor allem viele Verbote und Einschränkungen...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Fischpass Geesthacht wurde bereits von einem fast 2m langen sibirischen Stör "bestiegen".
> Besser wäre es gewesen, man hätte sich beide Arten stärker vorgenommen.
> Der Stör ist ein prima Wegbereiter für andere Fischarten, da er wegen seiner Größe entsprechend dimensionierte Fischpässe braucht, aber nur in sehr niedrigen Flussregionen, da der Stör nicht in kleine Flüsse auf und absteigt.
> Im Rhein gibt es keine Groß-Stör Fischtreppen, da der Fluss, anders als die Elbe, bis BW durchgängig ist, das soll angeblich für den europäischen Stör genug Lebensraum sein.
> Der Lachs fordert deutlich mehr, da die obersten Flussregionen, wenigstens bis in die untere Forellenregion zum Ablaichen unbedingt durchgängig sein müssen. Mit Stör-Schutz kann ich nicht für eine Fischtreppe in der Äschenregion argumentieren, mit Lachsen schon.




Du hast Recht und auch Unrecht.
Fakt ist wenn die Durchwanderung in den Unterläufen der Flüsse mit den Wanderfischen nicht funktioniert, spielt es in den Nebenflüssen auch weniger eine Rolle.
Wobei es wohl mehr als nur dieses ein Problem gibt.
Sauerstoffmangel und Fischerei in den Unterläufen zum Beispiel, oder auch neue oder nun zahlreiche Fressfeinde.


Die Wiedereinbürgerung des Lachses und der Meerforelle im Rheinbereich sollte also ein Leichtes sein, so wie es auch in der Elbe, mit dem einen Wehr, ohne Wasserkraft problemlos sein sollte...|bigeyes 
Denn das sind ja beides Arten die Hindernisse eher problemlos nehmen könnten und auch gar keine großen Pässe benötigen.
Wir haben uns da die vielleicht Einfachste Zielfisch-Gruppe vorgenommen.

Da stellen sich in anderen Flüssen, oder bei anderen heimischen Arten, viel größere Probleme.

Ich denke der neue Pass in Geesthacht, wird einer der ganz wenigen sein den Quappen überhaupt durchwandern.
Zahlen?
http://www.ifoe.eu/pdf/Fuenf_Jahre_FAANord_Homepage.pdf
Da gehen die Quappen und Zander zu tausenden hoch...

Ob da nun auch Karpfen, Graser, fremde Störarten aufsteigen ist fast nebensächlich.
Interessant ist eher das Flunder und Schnäpel auch da kaum aufsteigen.
Wobei man dort mehr machen könnte als Einen oder besser Zwei Fischpässe, denn dort wird das Wasser ja nur gestaut und nicht genutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

ich lese immer nur aufsteigen - und dann mit Reusen Aale fangen müssen und per Boot am WKW vorbeibringen oder der Schleuse (Hamburg Bille, Mosel) *zum abwandern*:
Komisch, dass die schützergeprägte, staatsfinanzierte "Wissenschaft" immer nur auf Verbote für Menschen kommt, auf Alibi- Leuchtturm- und Flaggschiffaktionen - aber NIE auf Abschaffung der Ursachen wie WKW, an denen ihre Financiers großes Interesse haben (siehe B-W: GRÜN/Schwarz: Ausbau von fischschreddernder Wasserkraft im Koalitionsvertrag vereinbart, Fischereiverbandspräsi von Eyb ist als CDUler Fraktionskollege vom Wasserkraftpräsi Röhm  - noch Fragen????)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

PS:

Schade, dass sich die Schützer mit ihrer menschenfeindlichen Verbots- und Aussperrmentalitiät so weit von den angelnden Bürgern entfernt haben.

Ohne ihre verbohrte Ideologie könnten sie wertvolle Hilfe sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich lese immer nur aufsteigen - und dann mit Reusen Aale fangen müssen und per Boot am WKW vorbeibringen oder der Schleuse (Hamburg Bille, Mosel) *zum abwandern*:
> Komisch, dass die schützergeprägte, staatsfinanzierte "Wissenschaft" immer nur auf Verbote für Menschen kommt, auf Alibi- Leuchtturm- und Flaggschiffaktionen - aber NIE auf Abschaffung der Ursachen wie WKW, an denen ihre Financiers großes Interesse haben (siehe B-W: GRÜN/Schwarz: Ausbau von fischschreddernder Wasserkraft im Koalitionsvertrag vereinbart, Fischereiverbandspräsi von Eyb ist als CDUler Fraktionskollege vom Wasserkraftpräsi Röhm - noch Fragen????)!



 Was für böse Zeilen Thomas.
 Warum das so ist, weil Geld, Eigennutz  und Ansehen oft der wahre Antrieb hinter guten Taten ist.
 Darum bemühen sich Angler um Wandersalmoniden und nicht um Zährten.
 Darum beschäftigte ich mich viel mit Quappen..
 Warum fischen Fischer Aale und bringen sie zum Meer?
 Na als P.R, oder weil sie belastet sind und überhaupt...machen Sie so etwas denn immer kostenlos?
 Wenn nicht ist es auch für Sie einfacher und netter die Aale freizulassen als sie zu verarbeiten oder zu verkaufen.
 Nicht selten ehrt man gar Menschen, für etwas für das sie so oder so bezahlt werden....

 Das ist zwar eine Ehrenhafte Tätigkeit, aber es wäre ja auch Unfähigkeit im Job, wenn sie dann nichts bewegen.
 Holla, da sind wir dann wieder bei den vielen Wanderhindernissen, die ja amtlich genehmigt erbaut wurden. |bigeyes
 Nicht selten sollen dann "Schützer" vor Gericht Politische Aussagen untermauert von Fach-Beamten, widerlegen und beweisen das es so nicht funktionieren wird.
 Stellt sich dann später doch heraus das die "störenden" Kritiker recht behielten, wird weder der Bau abgerissen noch tritt ein Politiker zurück.
 Selbstverständlich werden auch die der Macht dienenden Fachkräfte und auch der Richter nicht entlassen oder versetzt.
 Das deutsche Verfassungsziel Naturschutz, in der Betrachtung deutscher Naturschutzpolitik  im Sinne des Industriestandortes Deutschland..

 Das Ganze wird zur fachlichen Kür, wenn der Fachbiologe dann den schlechten Zustand, auf Wunsch als gut verkaufen soll.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Ein Fischpass wie Geestach, ist doch schonmal ein guter Schritt. Da kann viel durch und sowas sollte Vorbild sein und geg. Verbessert werden.
Das stimmt nich, dass Störe nur in die unteren Flussbereiche einwandern.
Habe bei Geestach angefragt, ob es auch Fischabstiegsmöglichkeiten gibt. Das sei nich der Fall. Es gibt noch genügend Baustellen.

Was hält die Anglerschaft ab, TV Auftritte zu mobilisieren und dort die Misstände und einseitigen u. Missdarstellungen aufdecken. Lösungsmöglichkeiten zu präsent?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was hält die Anglerschaft ab, TV Auftritte zu mobilisieren und dort die Misstände und einseitigen u. Missdarstellungen aufdecken. Lösungsmöglichkeiten zu präsent?!


Ja, das wäre Aufgabe der Verbände.
Was die wohl abhält?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre Aufgabe der Verbände.
> Was die wohl abhält?



Die Qualität der Darsteller? [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

war auch mehr rhetorische Frage ;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Befürchtete schon, du hättest die div. Bundestagsauftritte einer gew. Frau Dr.
schon vergessen 

Verdrängung ist aber ok


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

höah auf ;-)))


----------



## UMueller (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Habe bei Geesthacht angefragt, ob es auch Fischabstiegsmöglichkeiten gibt. Das sei nich der Fall. Es gibt noch genügend Baustellen.



Die braucht es dort nicht, weil es dort kein Wasserkraftwerk gibt. Also kein Rechen und keine Turbine. Abwandernde Fische rutschen übers Wehr oder schwimmen die Fischpässe einfach stromab.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Seht Ihr darum geht es bei den Flaggschiff-Tierarten.

 Es geht bei so etwas wie die Durchwanderung meist vorrangig um Aal, Lachs, Forelle oder Stör.
 Maßstab sollte wenn schon die schwierigste Art sein.

 Wen Interessieren schon Fischarten Wie Kaulbarsch, Stichling, Quappen, Maifisch, Schnäpel oder Zährten und Flundern.
 Wobei auch die Fischmassen also der Gewässerstoffwechsel kaum berücksichtigt wird.
 Auch sagt die Anzahl und Art  darüber wenig aus wie gut es funktioniert, 10 000 Brachsen können  halt 20 000 Kg oder 10 Kg sein.
 10 000 Barsche sind als Laichfische viel, aber als Jungfisch ist es nur ein kleiner Schwarm Futterfisch, wie sie in viele Gräben einwandern.

 Wenn man es einmal ehrlich betrachtet, zeigen auch die guten Fangzahlen in Geesthacht, das es selbst dort nicht gut läuft.
 Als Schulnote eine 4-, Problem mangelhaft und nur in Teilen gelöst.
 Wobei es natürlich auch sein kann, das es kaum noch Fische in der Elbe gibt.

 Sorry ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn eine deutsche Umweltministerin, fremden Ländern beim Artenschutz hilft.
http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...0-tierarten/ar-AAuapoE?li=BBqg6Q9&ocid=AARDHP
 Auch da ist der Stör für mich das deutsche Flaggschiff, für den deutschen Artenschutz Willen.

 Es ist das deutsche Gegenstück zum Chinesischen Panda dem Indischen Tigerschutz, oder den Willen einiger Afrikanischer Länder die Menschenaffen zu erhalten.
 Die Elefanten sind da kaum mehr bedroht als der Aal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn eine deutsche Umweltministerin, fremden Ländern beim Artenschutz hilft.



Eine Blinde labert über Farben..da vergeht mir das schmunzeln.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

(Es geht bei so etwas wie die Durchwanderung meist vorrangig um Aal, Lachs, Forelle oder Stör.
Maßstab sollte wenn schon die schwierigste Art sein.

Wen Interessieren schon Fischarten Wie Kaulbarsch, Stichling, Quappen, Maifisch, Schnäpel oder Zährten und Flundern. )

Hallo Bernd2000
Das verstehe ich noch nicht.
(www.aktion-blau-plus.rlp.de/servlet/is/8447/Anhang.pdf?command...filename...)
Soweit ich das weis, sind Fischwanderhilfen so anzulegen, das sowohl die schwächste als auch die Größte Art durchkommt.

Was meinst du mit: wem interessieren die anderen Fischarten.
Jeder Fisch ist interessant und wichtig. Kommt eine Art nicht in den Genuss, so sind Änderungen der Aufstiegsanlage oder eine zweite geeignete zu Berücksichtigen. 

Störe sind Kieslaicher und waren / sind min. bis zur Barbenregion hochgezogen. Begrenzt vermutlich nur durch die Laichtemperaturen und die Wassertiefe. Ab einer gewissen Region sind es dann Lachs u. Huchen die wandern bis in die Quellbereich. 
Gewässer, wo weder Lachs und Huchen anzutreffen waren, da sind es eben  dere Größten.  
Generel wird man jede Art betrachten müssen, um am besten einen all übergreifenden Lösungsweg zu bekommen oder gesplittet nach Vorkommen und Gewässersystem. 

Schutzgebiete:
Müssen nicht generell schlecht für Angler sein. 
Laichgebiete, Bedrohte andere Arten, da gibts viele Möglichkeiten die das rechtfertigen können.
Angler sollten jedoch dazu gehör finden und nicht nur Verständnis für die Wasserfauna haben. Das erwarte ich mir im aber auch von den Anderen bezüglich auf Angler. 

Schutzgebiete für Fische und Angler, wo Kormoran u. Co. sowie Vogelfreunde und PETA ausgespert sind. Mal sehen wie gangbar die werden.

Stelle mir gerade vor, wenn die PETA-ner darauf kommen, das Pflanzen auch geschöpfe Gottes sind, und die zu schützen sind. Verungert die Bagage dann entlich?


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*

Die stellen sich und ernähren sich von biologisch angebautem plastik


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Die stellen sich und ernähren sich von biologisch angebautem plastik


pöööhse - aber nicht unwwahrscheinlich ;-)))


----------

